# Airmen ship first M-ATVs to Afghanistan



## DA SWO (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.airforcetimes.com/news/2009/10/airforce_matv_100109w/

Interesting, I can't help but think two of these on a C-17, or what 6-8 on a C-5?  Maybe these are all we have so they didn't want to wait until they have a C-5 that can fly :eek: or a C-5 full of these.

Anyone here see these yet?  

CHARLESTON AIR FORCE BASE, S.C. — Airmen on Wednesday began distributing a new version of the mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicle.

The MRAP All-Terrain Vehicles, or M-ATVs, were the first to be delivered to the Afghanistan theater for operational use, and many more are to come, said David Hansen, deputy program manager of the Joint MRAP Vehicle Program in Quantico, Va.

Two brand-new M-ATVs departed the base for Afghanistan in early morning aboard a C-17 Globemaster III from McChord Air Force Base, Wash.

From now through December, between 300 and 500 M-ATVs each month are expected to be airlifted to Afghanistan via Charleston.

The 437th Aerial Port Squadron at Charleston has shipped more than 3,700 MRAP vehicles to operations Iraqi Freedom and Enduring Freedom, said Lt. Col. Robert Neal, commander of the 437th.


----------



## formerBrat (Oct 2, 2009)

I only saw the story on AF.mil yesterday of them loading them up and flying them over. I wondered the same thing, perhaps it's a test pair? My initial reaction was they look kinda neat. It'll be interesting to see how they perform. Cat diesel with Allison tranny if I am not mistaken. Yes I said tranny.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 2, 2009)

"From now through December, between 300 and 500 M-ATVs each month are expected to be airlifted to Afghanistan via Charleston."



Damn, Oshkosh is churning them out. We'll need a _Top Gear_ evaluation from our bros in OEF.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank God, I'm really getting sick with all the IED KIA's in A-stan right now. Glad to see them getting to the peeps who need them!


----------



## Poccington (Oct 6, 2009)

The M-ATV's being delivered...


----------



## RetPara (Oct 6, 2009)

I was thinking a up-armored Polaris Ranger....


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 12, 2009)

As typical to most conflicts the US has been involved in, the troops don't get the gear until way after it was needed.

Hopefully these things are a bit roomier than my beloved HMMWV...actually, disregard, I can deal with the lack of space as long as they stay running longer and don't hamper operations.  Oh, and the whole 'mine resistant' thing is kinda nice too


----------

